# spring flowering plants



## muddymom (Nov 17, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with winter honeysuckle plants. They flower February to March/April, are a decent size shrub suitable for urban use,and its said to have a decent nectar production. All well and good BUT do bees utilize them.


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

muddymom said:


> Has anyone had any experience with winter honeysuckle plants. They flower February to March/April, are a decent size shrub suitable for urban use,and its said to have a decent nectar production. All well and good BUT do bees utilize them.


Grape hyacinth is a popular early bulb for bees.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

muddy,
I have honeysuckle in abundance around my hives but have never seen honeybees working them, I can't tell you exactly when they flower in the spring, perhaps this year I will take note of it.


----------



## bolter (Jun 27, 2013)

I have Haskap (blue honeysuckle) for eating and honeysuckle shrubs as a hedge. They are early bloomers and the bees love them.

Links for more info
Haskap - http://haskap.ca/
Shrub - http://homeguides.sfgate.com/pink-honeysuckle-fast-growing-hedge-44321.html


----------

